# Эра-74



## Pashha1974 (14 Дек 2011)

Уважаемые музыканты и специалисты в области баяна! Ребенок недавно пошел учится в музшколу на баян. Учитель сказала, что надо срочно покупать баян, у ребенка есть хорошие способности. Мы люди не богатые, новый баян купить не в силах, однако одна знакомая предлагает купить баян "Эра-74" б/у 1 год.
Подскажите, подойдет данный баян для занятий ребенка в музшколе?
Спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Дек 2011)

*Pashha1974*,
Вполне подойдёт на начальном этапе. Нужно смотреть на состояние баяна.Не покупайте ненастроеный или с плохим мехом.


----------



## Pashha1974 (14 Дек 2011)

Большое спасибо!


----------



## SibBayan.ru (14 Дек 2011)

Pashha1974 писал:


> б/у 1 год.


Как Вы думаете, что означает 74? Этот баян уже более 30 лет не выпускается!! Да и когда выпускался--был очень низкого качества. Если его даже использовали 1 год, от времени он приходит в полную негодность--причин масса. Не стоит ребёнку со способностями отбивать всё желание продолжать обучение!


----------



## MAN (15 Дек 2011)

vit74 писал:


> Как Вы думаете, что означает 74? Этот баян уже более 30 лет не выпускается!!


Число 74 в названии скорее всего связано с годом разработки данной модели баяна или начала её выпуска. Но не конца (во всяком случае я видел объявление о продаже такого баяна 88 года выпуска, а это хоть немного, но всё-таки менее 30 лет, что позволяет сделать вывод о неточности Вашей информации). И провокационный встречный вопрос: в каком году начали выпускать баяны "Юпитер"?
Прошу понять меня правильно. Я вовсе не призываю покупать способному ребёнку старый и плохой инструмент, но я не понимаю, скажем так, лаконичности совета. Положим, Вы правы и этот конкретный баян пр-ва Житомирской, если не ошибаюсь, ф-ки муз. инструментов покупать не стоит. Так сделайте милость, порекомендуйте что-нибудь из более современных моделей ученических баянов. Какие фабрики, кроме Тульской и Шуйской, не прекратили до сих пор делать баяны, предназначенные для учеников муз. школ? Хороша ли позднейшая продукция Тулы и Шуи из этой линейки? И не забывайте одно существенное условие, оговорённое автором темы: Цитата:


> Мы люди не богатые, новый баян купить не в силах


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Дек 2011)

Есть детские Юпитеры,есть Акко.Качество не сравнимо с тульскими и шуйскими.Но стоят денег ! А дешевой альтернативы нет,нет ее и у зарубежных производителей.Остается надеяться,что купив рухлядь для домашних занятий,ученик будет иметь возможность, хоть в школе на чем-нибудь приличном играть. Каков толк от такой кособокости - это тоже вопрос ?
В этом тоже наша беда.


----------



## MAN (15 Дек 2011)

*Pashha1974*, самое разумное, я думаю, возложить ответственность за выбор инструмента на педагога. Пусть она и оценит (до покупки) годится конкретный баян для занятий или нет. А может быть сама что-то предложит? У кого-то из её учеников или знакомых вполне может оказаться подходящий баян на продажу.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (16 Дек 2011)

А я купил для моих детей новый китайский кнопочный аккордеон ( Golden Cup ) 33 на 60, 32см на 34см на 60см, нашей системы, диапазон от фа малой октавы до ре третьей ( отсутсвует фа-диез малой ), вес 6.8 кг., бас четырёхголосный, правая рука двухголосая в розлив. Цена пятьсот долларов, качество не очень, звук сильный, имеется кнопка для спуска воздуха, регистров нет, цвет красный.
Мне кажется, что для детей в самый раз, ребёнок видит клавиатуру, ( в отличии от баяна, она прилегает к телу, в чём лично я вижу преимущество,) лёгкий, низкий (32 см), и сам люблю на нём поигрывать.


----------

